
Everything you need to know about Bitcoin and blockchain right now - m-i-l
http://uk.businessinsider.com/magister-advisors-report-on-bitcoin-and-blockchain-ecosystems-2015-12
======
jv0010
This is great for the industry. It's great to see people are seeing it less as
a 'currency' and a technology with multiple uses. On the proviso it remains
secure block chain technology will stay reputable which will give associated
industries cred.

